# Jumping on Furniture



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

I was looking through some posts and noticed that many of you say your dogs don't jump up at all.So why does mine jump on everything? he started off jumping onto the couch, he couldn't get down at first but now he can. Then he started jumping on the benches in my kitchen.Then today he jumped from the bench to the top of the table! Do I need to confine him to his pen more? Does he need Obedience training? I'm at a loss..I don't want to yell at him too much So I just take him down and in a stern voice tell him "No" He doesn't seem fazed at all..an then does it again..help!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> I was looking through some posts and noticed that many of you say your dogs don't jump up at all.So why does mine jump on everything? he started off jumping onto the couch, he couldn't get down at first but now he can. Then he started jumping on the benches in my kitchen.Then today he jumped from the bench to the top of the table! Do I need to confine him to his pen more? Does he need Obedience training? I'm at a loss..I don't want to yell at him too much So I just take him down and in a stern voice tell him "No" He doesn't seem fazed at all..an then does it again..help!![/B]


Omg you are going to have to stop that or he could hurt himself or damage his legs and back. You may have to confine him in an area where there is nothing for him to play super dog with. Perhaps you need to teach him to use steps to the couch rather than jump, there is a really good post on how to make some rather cheaply and they may work for you.


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

oooooooooh Chulita jumps right onto the couch and jumps right off. But that's o.k with us she's just wants to lay down while we all watch T.V. She does the same thing with our futon downstairs. If I come downstairs and sit down on the futon to watch T.V. she will jump right onto the futon to join me.







Other than the couch and futon she really can't reach much. For everything else like my bed and my daughter's bed I have 2 sets of the Doggy Steps.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2006)

Your dog certainly needs some kind of training if he jumps on everything and is not suppose to! Take a rolled up newspaper and each time he jumps up on something, say "NO" in a stern voice an give him a TAP on the rear. He should learn after awhile! We spoiled our "Tucker" and he jumps on a chair and the sofa. They are close to a wiondow and he uses them to look out the window. He gets up and down ok. (2 1/2 yrs old) We lift him up and down from our bed.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Puddles only jumps on the bed and sofa. He will use the steps to get on the bed, but fly off like a Super Pup.

Now since the leg injury, I have learned this is not good. Right now he's on restrictions, but when this is released. I'm not going to allow him to get on the bed since it's so high, how to stop that I'm not sure. I really don't mine him sleeping with us, if he would just use the steps to get down.


----------



## Skippy4Us (Feb 20, 2006)

Well I'm not sure I feel comfortable with this method..I really don't want to hit him in any way..







there must be another way I'm sure..



> Your dog certainly needs some kind of training if he jumps on everything and is not suppose to! Take a rolled up newspaper and each time he jumps up on something, say "NO" in a stern voice an give him a TAP on the rear. He should learn after awhile! We spoiled our "Tucker" and he jumps on a chair and the sofa. They are close to a wiondow and he uses them to look out the window. He gets up and down ok. (2 1/2 yrs old) We lift him up and down from our bed.[/B]



Thanks scooby ..the fact that he could hurt himself in the future becasue of what he's doing now scares me..I don't want him to damage his knees..




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=166008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Well I'm not sure I feel comfortable with this method..I really don't want to hit him in any way..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

I hope this works for you, this site was posted in a previous topic and it sure looks good to me for some cheap steps.

http://www.dkarns.com/index.php?pr=Dog_Steps


----------



## LMJ (Feb 16, 2006)

What worked for me for things Jeff's repeated that I don't want him to do is....I take a small magazine or a rolled up section of the news paper and smack my hand or some near him that will make a noise (and say no "whatever he is doing". Most times this will work the first time if a firm no doesn't.

Jeff is allowed on the recliner and our beds, but not on anything else. I can't tell the last time I remember picking up a paper.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Your dog certainly needs some kind of training if he jumps on everything and is not suppose to! Take a rolled up newspaper and each time he jumps up on something, say "NO" in a stern voice an give him a TAP on the rear. He should learn after awhile! We spoiled our "Tucker" and he jumps on a chair and the sofa. They are close to a wiondow and he uses them to look out the window. He gets up and down ok. (2 1/2 yrs old) We lift him up and down from our bed.[/B]


You hit your dog with newspaper? Yes, to the FIRM voice, no to the newspaper.

Melanie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Your dog certainly needs some kind of training if he jumps on everything and is not suppose to! Take a rolled up newspaper and each time he jumps up on something, say "NO" in a stern voice an give him a TAP on the rear. He should learn after awhile! We spoiled our "Tucker" and he jumps on a chair and the sofa. They are close to a wiondow and he uses them to look out the window. He gets up and down ok. (2 1/2 yrs old) We lift him up and down from our bed.[/B]


I believe I can say with accuracy that there is not a single legitimate dog training book that recommends hitting any dog for any reason. That just breaks my heart to think that you are hitting him.








Even a tap can hurt the spirit of a sensitive dog like a Maltese. There are other methods to accomplish the same results.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Consistency is important with behaviors like this. Teach the dog an on and off command. Ask the dog to get off. Always have the dog do something and then you request them to join you before allowing them to come up. I have my dogs ask to get up and down unless there is a ramp or steps because these small dogs are easily injured by jumping on and off furniture.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Pacino is a jumper also. The problem is that he seems to have no fear. I only allow him to jump on and off of the couch and the recliner everything else I have sternly told him no and he seems so far to listen.

Marie & Pacino


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

The foam stairs have worked for me. I just have one set and I move them to whatever room I'm in and I close the doors to other rooms. I don't know how you train the dog to use them though. I just got lucky with mine, if there's an easier way to do something they're going to do it







I don't know what to tell you about juming on the table, did he see something up there he wanted? I wish I could help but mine are so chicken they look at our table like its a dinosaur.


----------

